# SAS Fantasy Baseball



## NotCereal (Dec 17, 2012)

.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

EDIT: The roto league is on Yahoo now. See below for sign-up info.

EDIT #2: Doing the head-to-head league on Yahoo as well. See below.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm thinking of moving the roto league from ESPN to Yahoo this year. Is that ok with everybody? I'm on Yahoo more than I'm on ESPN, and it would make registration easier (since I can just leave a link and password in this thread instead of having to collect email addresses and send invites). And I think more people prefer Yahoo anyway (though I don't have a strong preference one way or the other).


I personally prefer Yahoo. When does this start?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I also prefer yahoo.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i play on yahoo as well and would love to join a SAS league there.. although seeing my performance in football and basketball this year i would just be free win week for the other teams.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, we're going to do both leagues (rotisserie format and head-to-head format) on Yahoo this year. To sign up, go here and enter the ID# and password for the league you want to join. You're welcome to join both leagues.

*ROTISSERIE*:
League ID: 57150
Password: donruss
Draft date: *Sunday, March 24th at 9 PM Eastern*

*HEAD-TO-HEAD*:
League ID: 67164
Password: donruss
Draft date (tentative): *Monday, March 25th at 9 PM Eastern*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. We're going to try doing the head-to-head league on Yahoo as well. I've edited the post above to add the sign-up info.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll have to get back into the roto league this year.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Im in


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I apologize if I was holding up a spot. You can count me out this year, I've been kind of bogged down with work. I was Dikembe Mutombo in the previous leagues.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> I apologize if I was holding up a spot. You can count me out this year, I've been kind of bogged down with work. I was Dikembe Mutombo in the previous leagues.


Nah, you weren't holding up a spot; I just wanted to make sure that you had a chance to join before the league filled up, since you're the defending champ.

As it stands now, we have 9/14 spots filled in the roto league, and 4/14 in the head-to-head league, so there's still plenty of room for others who want to play.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Still have room for four more people in the rotisserie league, and eight more in the head-to-head league. Sign-up info is in post #7 above.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I was going to start a thread but I'm glad someone beat me to it. I'm interested but could we ditch waivers for free agents?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> I was going to start a thread but I'm glad someone beat me to it. I'm interested but could we ditch waivers for free agents?


Do you mean altogether, or just "continuous waivers" (which is a new option on Yahoo this year that I'm considering using but haven't implemented yet)? I think you need to have some kind of waiver system, otherwise it just becomes a game of who happens to get to their computer/phone the fastest when a player has been dropped. A waiver system levels the playing field for the folks who aren't online as much. But I'm open to considering any change if enough people are on board with it . . .


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I joined the Rotisserie league. Blammo.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Under the "post-draft rules" you can either have "follow waivers" or "free agents." Free agents allows people to pick up and drop players immediately. That's just my own personal preference. If I'm out-ruled so be it


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

When's the draft


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Zeeshan said:


> When's the draft


Sunday, March 24th at 9:00 PM Eastern for the roto league, 24 hours after that for the head-to-head league.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've only ever done head to head, is roto like hockey where you can only play players at each position X amount of times during the season?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> Under the "post-draft rules" you can either have "follow waivers" or "free agents." Free agents allows people to pick up and drop players immediately. That's just my own personal preference. If I'm out-ruled so be it


I think we'll stick with the default system (dropped players go to waivers, all other non-rostered players are free agents) unless there's a strong show of support for something else.

Personally, though, if we were to go in another direction, I'd _much_ prefer to have continuous waivers than no waivers at all, for the reasons I gave above. It would especially be good for giving _everyone_ a fair shot at acquiring newly-christened closers--not just whoever happens to be at their computer when a closer change is announced. Plus, continuous waivers forces you to be more strategic and selective about making add-drops, since each move comes at a cost (i.e., getting bumped to the bottom of the waiver order).

If we were to get rid of waivers altogether, I'd want to institute a transaction cap, so that there's at least some sort of system in place that forces you to be strategic and selective about making add-drops.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just signed up (I'm the Manatees). Looking forward to it!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump.

The head-to-head league in particular could use some more people (we only have six so far).

There's still for a few more people in the roto league as well, though it's filled up nicely (we already have eleven, which is the number we had last year).

Sign-up info is in post #7 on the previous page.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. The head-to-head league draft is two weeks from tonight, and we could still use some more people. (Still room for up to three more in the roto league, too.)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I have drafted David Ortiz in 2 leagues so far. #notsmart


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Just joined the head to head league(Dippers). Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool, that brings us up to seven in the H2H league . . . at least three more would be great (though we ended up going with just eight teams last year).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump.

Head-to-head draft is a week from tonight and we still have only seven teams; if we don't have at least ten, I'll bump the draft back until we can fill the league (we'll go with eight if we have to, though, like we did last year).

Roto draft is on Sunday. Still room for up to three more people in that league.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I joined the Head-to-head league instead. If anyone else wants to join the Roto league instead and there's no room I can remove myself from that one.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Still need two more people for the head-to-head league! Draft is scheduled for Monday night, but I'll postpone it if we haven't filled the league by then.

The roto league will be drafting on Sunday night as scheduled, but there's still room for a couple people in that one if anyone's interested.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Need just one more person for the head-to-head league, and we can draft as scheduled on Monday night. First come, first serve! Sign-up info is in on the first page of this thread.

The roto league will be drafting as scheduled in about 18 hours (9 PM Eastern). Still room for up to two more people in that league.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 hours away.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sign-ups close one hour before the draft, so six hours left for anyone who still wants to join the roto league.

More importantly, though, we still need one more person for the head-to-league!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, the roto league is set and ready to draft in a little over an hour. The draft room will open about thirty minutes prior to the start of the draft. See you all soon!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Draft room is open!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No laptop = no draft... Ugh.

Who were my first two picks?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> No laptop = no draft... Ugh.
> 
> Who were my first two picks?


Pujols and Verlander.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, thanks.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Head-to-head draft tonight:boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We still need one more person for the H2H league, but Samtrix has volunteered to fill the void if no one else does, so we'll be able to go ahead with the draft tonight as scheduled.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

H2H league has been filled and will draft tonight as scheduled. Draft room will open in about two hours. See you all then!


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I've signed up for h2h.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

can we drop the MI and CI infielders?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> can we drop the MI and CI infielders?


Since we only have ten teams, the league would be too shallow if we didn't have the extra positions. 27-man rosters are around the norm for a ten-team league.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Draft room is now open. Draft begins in < 30 minutes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Opening Day is here! Best of luck to everyone in both leagues. Be active and have fun!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I got 2 AB out of Ludwick after the trade. Ouch lol

Call up Billy Hamilton! Move Choo to LF.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good start in H2H, Harper and Morse are on fire.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Too bad they don't update the stats in the standings live. You have to wait till the next day in the rotisserie league.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

WhoDey85 said:


> Too bad they don't update the stats in the standings live. You have to wait till the next day in the rotisserie league.


You can see live updated standings if you open the STATTRACKER window:

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/gamechannel?app=st&lid=57150&type=mlb&matchid=


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

oh ok, cool thanks. Wow that's pretty nifty.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad I drafted Segura as insurance for Reyes. The shortstop options in the free agent pool are brutal.

And I'm _very_ glad I drafted Matt Harvey in both leagues.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fantasy sports = frustrating!

Lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

anonymid said:


> Glad I drafted Segura as insurance for Reyes. The shortstop options in the free agent pool are brutal.
> 
> And I'm _very_ glad I drafted Matt Harvey in both leagues.


My SS went on the DL. Wish I had drafted a backup myself. Marwin Gonzalez is now my starter. Awesome.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow the Scrabblers pitching staff is filthy!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Making a run in the H2H league (Manatees). Shuffled the roster for two weeks, but I've got a solid group now (I think). Big matchup with Oreo Dunkers this week.

Having a lot of fun playing. I must check my team 10 times a day :banana


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Wow the Scrabblers pitching staff is filthy!


Yes its going to be used to chase him down but its o lay 1 month in.

I desperately need saves


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I just had to get cute and bench Kipnis against the lefty today. :mum :bah


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Big Papi, only you can get me out of this Hosmer HR hole that I'm in! Save me! (if the trade goes through)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> Big Papi, only you can get me out of this Hosmer HR hole that I'm in! Save me! (if the trade goes through)


I have Hosmer in the H2H, really thought he would bounce back after last season...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm looking for an upgrade at first base in the H2H league, and I'm willing to trade pitching (any of my pitchers are on the table; that includes Yu, Moore, etc.). My team is the CT Snow Men.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I desperately need a legit closer. Rodney and Janssen aren't doing it. Perez went on the DL. I am the Manatees. If anyone is interested have a look at my team.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> I desperately need a legit closer. Rodney and Janssen aren't doing it. Perez went on the DL. I am the Manatees. If anyone is interested have a look at my team.


Just sent you an offer. I'm willing to part with any of my closers, so feel free to make a counter-proposal if you don't like that one.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, George Brett is going to be taking over as the hitting coach for the Royals. Maybe this guy can turn Hosmer and Moustakas around.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

anonymid said:


> Just sent you an offer. I'm willing to part with any of my closers, so feel free to make a counter-proposal if you don't like that one.


Thanks for the offer. Wasn't willing to part ways with Rizzo.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Puig Puig Puig!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Big Red Machine has been making a major push in the roto league. My once enormous lead is now down to single digits.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Big Red Machine has been making a major push in the roto league. My once enormous lead is now down to single digits.


Would be better for the machine to accept my latest proposal


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> Big Red Machine has been making a major push in the roto league. My once enormous lead is now down to single digits.


I'm working on my time machine so I can add Bench, Rose and Morgan to help out with the hitting. :idea


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Only have 9 players playing today (Monday) and I've got 5 solo HRs. Not a bad start to the week. I'm addicted to fantasy baseball this season. Determined to get out of 4th place in the h2h league!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I traded "I love science" Lackey and then 2 days later he releases him? He offered me Donaldson for Peavy or Lackey, and had just traded Jordan Zimmerman for Michael Morse. I can't keep up with this league.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hopefully I can hang on to this big lead (in the roto league) and not blow it like I did two years ago.

In the head-to-head league, it looks like we could have a close race among at least three teams for the fourth and final playoff spot.

And my starting pitching for the playoffs could be surprisingly thin if Harvey and Fernandez both get shut down early. Hadn't really thought about that until now . . .


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I completely forgot about this for 3 months I'd say, yet somehow I'm in 2nd place and 1 game behind the division leader in the H2H league. Just lost two of my players to the suspensions today. Miguel Montero wasn't too important, but Evereth Cabrera got me a ton of SB's. Time to get back into this.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Big showdown between myself and CT this week. I've come a long way since April. :boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that the trade deadline in both leagues is Sunday.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Great battle last week anonymid. Needed a great Sunday just to lose by 2.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> Great battle last week anonymid. Needed a great Sunday just to lose by 2.


All three of our meetings this year have been very close. If we meet again, it'll likely be for the championship. Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The H2H playoffs are here! The semifinal matchups are:

CT Snow Men vs. Fanatics
Oreo Dunkers vs. Manatees


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> The H2H playoffs are here! The semifinal matchups are:
> 
> CT Snow Men vs. Fanatics
> Oreo Dunkers vs. Manatees


Good luck y'all.

I'm not reading Matthew berry next year. It's all his fault.

Fricking a. Couldn't make playoffs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> If we meet again, it'll likely be for the championship.


And so it comes to pass: it'll be my Snow Men versus Phanatic's Manatees for the championship starting tonight. Good luck!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow I got off to a great start tonight. I need it against you anonymid. Still a long way 'til Sunday night though.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Barring an historic day from my team and a horrible day by anonymid, anonymid has won the 2013 championship. The final round went as it should - very close match-up with anonymid edging me for the win.

Can't believe today is the last day I will be setting my lineup. It seems like I have been playing forever. I will miss fantasy baseball and look forward to next season!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh, I'm not so sure; it feels much closer than that to me. Wins, strikeouts, and batting average are the only categories I have safely in the bag. The other four hitting categories are all extremely close, and if you're able to overtake me in three of them (or overtake me in two and tie me in one) you'll win.

The one advantage I do have is the tiebreaker, since I edged you in the regular-season series. But trust me, I'm nervous! I think we're set up for a very close finish here. Best of luck!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats to anonymid on winning the championship. I took home 2nd place. The Fanatics finished 3rd.

Can't wait for 2014!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Phanatic, it was a competitive final round. Looking forward to having you back next year!

Anyway, that's one championship down, one to go. Time to put the finishing touches on what's going to be my first title in the three-year history of the roto league. I'm still smarting from my epic collapse two years ago, so I'm anxious to finally put this one in the bank. 8)


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

It was my first year playing roto and I realize that I'll need a much better approach next year. I think I like head-to-head better. I think I'll play head-to-head next year.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Almost got it down to single digits in the roto league! Congrats Annoymid on your championships!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to 2X Champ Anonymid.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! And thanks to everyone who played in either league (or in both). It was fun as always, and I'm looking forward to defending my titles next year.

We've now had three different champs in the three-year history of the roto league:

2011: F1X3R
2012: eyeguess
2013: anonymid

Atticus (wibbloswonders) has finished in the top three each year, I believe, so perhaps it will be his turn to finally break through next year.

It was nice to have more participation in the head-to-head league this year (ten teams, up from eight last year). Ideally I'd love to have at least 12 teams in each league every year.


----------

